# Five hydration tips for cyclists



## TacklingDummy (Jul 12, 2020)

One thing to mention is to pre-hydrate for rides. It helps a lot with performance on the ride. When you get dehydrated, blood thickens and slows, your heart rate goes up, and it is harder to cool the body. So, the necessary hydration, energy, and nutrients doesn't get to parts of the body as efficient.


----------



## eporter (Nov 12, 2007)

If I'm going on a big ride the next day, I _try_ to drink a few less beers the night before and have some more water instead. When I wake up in the morning I drink a pint of water. After breakfast a pint of water.

Driving to the trail head I try to finish a 32oz bottle. Then I usually have 2L in my pack that I finish on the ride. And, of course a small cooler In the car with some nice snacks and a cold post-ride drink. Don't forget a water bottle for the ride home. Insulated ones are nice for not heating up all day in your car while you're riding.

I really haven't gotten too deep into the supplement world. I used to throw some lemonade mix or Gatorade in a water bottle and Call it good. Getting old now though...maybe it is time to start dabbling in all these drink powders.


----------

